# My yard haunt begins



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

http://www.mactavishmanor.com/mactavish2007.html

After a 3-4 year hiatus I have started over again. Last night we had around fifty kids and got a few good scares. Built this structure from an existing building and a donation of free lumber from a neighbor. Had a drop panel door, FCG, chimney with smoke pouring out of it, and some good spooky sounds. I will build it up again over a period of time as I have done in the past.


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

That's awesome! Great job on the setup. Giving me ideas for next year


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks pretty good, love the old shack look


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I adore your fence!


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

love the detail! Great work


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Excellent job!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice job!


----------

